# [solved]libknotificationitem blockiert kde-4.4.4 update

## skydoom

Hallo,

 *Quote:*   

> )      
> 
> [noch viele viele viele andere]                                                                                                                                    
> 
> [uninstall    ] kde-base/solid-hardware-4.3.5                                                                                              
> ...

 

ich habe bereits probiert libknotificationitem zu deinstallieren, aber helfen tut es nicht, wie in diesem thread beschrieben: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-833555.html?sid=4b9d4c106c37398ecd0b77804ef2680e

Was übersehe ich da wieder?

grüße

Dennis

----------

## Christian99

 *Quote:*   

> ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5', 'nomerge') pulled in by
> 
> >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kappfinder-4.3.5', 'nomerge') 

 

sieht so aus, als ob du kappfinder runterschmeißen musst. das scheints nicht für 4.4 zu geben.

----------

## skydoom

kappfinder ist weg, allerdings immer noch:

 *Quote:*   

> [blocks b     ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kdebase-startkde:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.3.5)                                                                                                                                   
> 
> [blocks B     ] kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4)                                                                                                                                    
> 
> Total: 184 packages (33 upgrades, 1 downgrade, 19 new, 130 in new slots, 1 reinstall, 133 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 772,636 kB
> ...

 

Sind vieleicht noch Pakete da die kappfinder brauchen? 

Wie find ich das raus?

----------

## Christian99

 *Quote:*   

> Sind vieleicht noch Pakete da die kappfinder brauchen?
> 
> Wie find ich das raus?

 

sieht so. probier mal "equery d kappfinder".

----------

## skydoom

 *Quote:*   

> [ Searching for packages depending on kappfinder... ]
> 
> kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.3.5 (!kdeprefix? >=kde-base/kappfinder-4.3.5[aqua=,-kdeprefix])
> 
>                             (kdeprefix? >=kde-base/kappfinder-4.3.5:4.3[aqua=,kdeprefix])
> ...

 

kann ich kdebase-meta im laufenden betrieb runterschmeißen?

----------

## Max Steel

Ja. diese Meta-Pakete sind reine "Sammel-Pakete" in deren einfach nur Abhängigkeiten stehen.

----------

## Christian99

hm, ja. weil es nur ein meta packet ist, sollte das nix machen. es ist aber seltsam, dass kdebase-meta anscheinend nicht geupdatet werden soll. schau mal ob das in der liste der upzudatenden pakete dabei ist.

probier mal "emerge -uD kdebase-meta", und wenn das nicht geht, dann kdebase-meta deinstallieren und wieder installieren.

wenn dus nicht wieder installierst gehn beim nächsten "emerge --depclean" die kdebasis-sachen verloren.

----------

## skydoom

Ich habs deinstalliert, Update durchgeführt, kdebase-meta installiert (Version 4.4.4) und alles ist gut!  :Very Happy: 

Danke!

dennis

----------

